# My scorpion Kills but not eat



## church15 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok its my first scorpion so i dont know all thing about it yet...
i know the basics  

anyway i tired feeding my scorp a cricket and guide it to his burrow 
and it stangled it and pinch it..  the cricket is barely alive  and on his pincers
and he wont eat it what seems to be the problem?


----------



## Xaranx (Mar 2, 2008)

It can take time to consume a meal, I've had it take over 8 hours for a big prey item.  Fed a big roach for a first post-molt meal, woke up the next morning and she was still going at it.  Might be waiting for you to leave it alone.


----------



## church15 (Mar 2, 2008)

as of now it still doesnt consume it its still in one of her pincer holding it

and away from his mouth is some i check and the cricket is still alive
do scorpions only eat dead prey? or should i wait more


----------



## Trexer (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine did this the first and second time i tried to feed it but now it eats no problem, if its really hungry it will eat i guess so don't worry too much.


----------



## fictitious (Mar 2, 2008)

Well if you just got it, it still might be stressed. The good thing is, he killed it, so eventually he should eat it. I know mines not hungry when I hold a cricket in front of his palps, he'll pinch it quick and throw it away its fun to watch lol.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Mar 2, 2008)

fictitious said:


> Well if you just got it, it still might be stressed. The good thing is, he killed it, so eventually he should eat it. I know mines not hungry when I hold a cricket in front of his palps, he'll pinch it quick and throw it away its fun to watch lol.


Mine too, then my wife says "Stop pissing that thing off, it's going to sting you".

The best part about scorpions is that they have "hands" and can act out their emotions more than other critters.


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 2, 2008)

If its just killing them then stop stressing it by trying more prey.
I wonder if maybe its just not hungry...


----------



## blackrosedying (Mar 3, 2008)

don't worry about it. It will eat when he's hungry, and also don't try to force feed him it would cause too much stress on him , other things that also is possible is he might be on a premolt stage when you bought it , just leave the prey on his enclosure, if he doesn't eat it within 24 hours, take out the prey, and try it on the next day


----------



## church15 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok this is bothering me now shes almost 4-5" 

and if shes molting she wont go out in his burrow for a walk every night right?

so i tried feeding him again... i put 1 crickey inside she has the intention to kill or eat it coz shes approaching it gently but when she strickes the cricket is so damn fast and jumpy so itake the cricket out and remove some of its legs

so its like spoon feeding the worst part is THE CRICKET IS LIVING INSIDE WITH THE SCORPION's BURROW LIKE THIER ROOM MATES


----------



## 7mary3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Take the cricket out and leave the scorp alone for a few days. Make sure there's water, and leave it alone until say.... Tuesday. Give it a full week and then try feeding again. Give your scorp time to relax and get used to it's new environment, right now it's probably too stressed to eat.


----------



## church15 (Mar 4, 2008)

maybe your rigth coz it just crawled in her pincers and it didnt squash it 

how long can it lived without food?

so ill try to starve it a little more and adapt to its environment


----------



## 7mary3 (Mar 4, 2008)

They can go quite a while, I wouldn't worry. Also, in regards to the "starving" thing, you're most definately not starving him right now. It's really not an issue to be concerned about if you just got him. Just leave him be for a week and then try again. I promise it'll make a difference.


----------



## church15 (Mar 4, 2008)

thnx bro ill try next week


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 5, 2008)

In the wild they go for weeks to months without food and can last almost a year without it. The reason they usually gobble down everything you feed them is because in the wild that's what they do. They have no idea when their next meal might be. So in captivity they have no idea they are in a tank/cage and someone is going to feed them every week or so. Just give it fresh water and leave it alone for a few weeks. If it does molt and you keep putting food in there there is a good chance it might get killed by the crickets. Or it just will postpone its molt for to long and die.

If it is in premolt your do more damage than good stressing it out this much. Just relax, step back, and forget you have a scorpion for a while. Then in a few weeks feed it one cricket and if it does eat give it one more and call it a week. I feed all my inverts ~2-3 times or less a month and that is just usually 1 or 2 crickets per invert per feeding. Scorpion 'obesity' is easy to do feeding them daily or large quantities each week. Most novice or beginners over feed without realizing it.

Please use the boards search function and you will find a plethora of questions you have and all the answers you need. Not to be rude but the overwhelming redundant questions such as this are the reason I barely ever come around here. 8/10 threads are some emp question that has been asked just minutes before someone else posted. *Again, people! Save a thread, use the Search Function. *


----------



## 7mary3 (Mar 5, 2008)

church15 said:


> thnx bro ill try next week




No worries. If by Tuesday or Wednesday you haven't gotten him/her to eat, post again (with a pic if possible) and we'll go from there. Again tho, I'm willing to bet it's just stress for now, so don't worry 'bout it. Best of luck, 

-Ryan


----------



## church15 (Mar 13, 2008)

ok ive waited for almost to weeks not to feed her but shes still aint eating any

shes just aggressive and kills crickets on sight but when its in her claws 
he didnt eat it and lock the cricket in i feed her black crickets

what seems to be the problem


----------



## Xaranx (Mar 13, 2008)

No problem, just not hungry.  Scorpions can go for months without food if they choose.

Just wait another week, if she doesn't eat then wait a little longer.  Then wait some more.


----------



## s1akr (Mar 14, 2008)

If you like watching scorpions eat as I do, get a few more so when one's not hungry chances are another one is.


----------

